

No, Entrepreneurs Like Steve Jobs Do Not "Create Jobs" - petethomas
http://www.businessinsider.com/no-steve-jobs-did-not-create-jobs-by-inventing-the-iphone-2011-12

======
simoncpu
Where do the customers get money to pay for products and services? Yup, that's
right-- from jobs created by entrepreneurs and investors.

The Socialist mindset is what's destroying America.

~~~
zht
You mean those socialist nazi communist atheists right.

